# The Association For Truth In Pet Food



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am excited about this! 

Association for Truth in Pet Food

I think it's a great step forward and look forward to seeing how it progresses


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yes Great Post-Thank You For Finding This And Passing It On To Us. Nickee**

*Yogi Said He will Read it later!*


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

What are the credentials of the founders? Please tell me they are veterinary nutritionists. . .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

vjw said:


> What are the credentials of the founders? Please tell me they are veterinary nutritionists. . .


Was wondering exact same thing...


----------

